# Senseless acts of aggression!!!



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So Tx_tuff and baboruger decided to smack me around a little today with some very choise sticks all I could say is thank you gentleman this was completely off gaurd but very much appriciated thanks guys.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

man they beat you good!

Sweet hit!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Gallagher (Feb 2, 2008)

that perdomo is making my mouth water.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice grouping on that bombing,so good ones there


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

A Texas beatdown, nice.


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

dont mess with TEXAS..:wazzapp:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

You go, Frank ... tossing around the VSG's! Awesome tag team hit there fellas!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

*Very nice HIT!!*

Oh the Humanity!!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like the texas Rangers struck


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice hit from TX.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Man that Some nice smokes


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Check out the Ashton!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

A left cross followed by a right upper-cut. Way to lay the wood to em boys!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Way to go Texas boys!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Great hits on a great guy*


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Selection! Enjoy!


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Tejas bringing the pain...great hit!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

aCIDhEAD said:


> dont mess with TEXAS..:wazzapp:


im sure this will become more and more evident as time goes on...hahahaha


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

A Texan duo-hit!! Nice boys!!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet hit!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

that's gotta hurt--nice hit guys--very nice indeed!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Enjoy! You have been on my list for a while now...1 more down, 2400 to go...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Enjoy the smokes, and the post card! Haha I just couldn't help it!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

tag teamed! sweet hits


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great hit:dribble:


----------

